

Can the Internet be saved without harming democracy? - sergeant3
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/apr/17/can-the-internet-be-saved-without-harming-democracy

======
pastycrinkles
What we're seeing here is another case of a technology outgrowing traditional
values. Perhaps democracy should be replaced for the sake of the internet.

